# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Mchte Formulabrett Probesegeln (Kiel, Flensburg, ggf. ganz SH)

## GER 2905

Hallo alle miteinander,

vor einiger Zeit habe ich mit dem Windsurfen angefangen. Mein altes 90 cm Lorch auf dem ich trainiere wird langsam weich und ich wrde bald gerne auf Formula umsteigen. Bevor ich mir aber die Ausrstung zulege, wrde ich gerne einmal so ein Brett  testweise fahren.

Ich komme ursprnglich aus dem Segelsport und finde deswegen Formula als Disziplin am attraktivsten.

Ich freue mich auf eure Rckmeldung.

LG Philipp

----------


## rich

Hallo Philipp,
ein Formula Board testweise zu fahren wenn du vorher keine Formula erfahrung hast, wird nichts bringen. Formula macht nur mit groen Segel 11 - 12 qm Sinn und daran muss man sich erst einmal rantasten. Bei mir sind die Segelgren auf einem 81 cm Slalomboard langsam gewachsen, bis ich bei einem 11 qm Segel gelandet bin. Dann funktionierte der Umstieg auf ein Formulaboard sofort. Inzwischen fahre ich meistens ein 12 qm Segel bei durchschnittlich 8-14 ktn Grundwind. Auch ist die Wahl der Finne entscheidend; bei dem geringen Rake und der Finnenlnge um die 70 cm ist das nicht einfach und ein Scheitern ist wahrscheinlich. Besser zum Anfang eine Weedfinne testen. LG

----------


## GER 2905

Danke fr die Rckmeldung. Mir war schon bewusst, dass ich nicht von einer kleinen Freerideausrstung auf ein Formula steigen kann. Wie gesagt bin ich auf einem 90cm Breiten Lorch unterwegs, dazu fahre ich momentan eine 66er Formulafinne.  Meistens bin ich mit 8.6 (Schmerzgrenze bei ca. 22-24kn) oder 9.5 (Schmerzgrenze ca. 20kn) unterwegs. 

Die Finne habe ich mir schon zugelegt, damit ich vernnftig kreuzen kann. Das ist mir als Segler sehr wichtig gewesen und auf meinem Revier teilweise auch zwingend erforderlich.

Ein Probesegeln hatte ich sowieso erst fr den Herbst angestrebt, allerdings habe ich auch nicht damit gerechnet, so schnell eine Antwort zu erhalten.

LG

----------


## rich

Gerne, kaufe dir am besten ein gnstiges gebrauchtes Board ab 2009; die stehen immer mal so um die 500 € in Kleinanzeigen. Die Formulaboard fahren genau so wie Slalomboards nur eben etwas trger; dafr aber bei gengend groer Finne auf der Leekante. Bei deinem Lorch hast du bestimmt einen Bird 180 L. Der wesentliche Unterschied ist der Abstand der Mastschine zum Finnendruckpunkt. Der ist bei den Formulas so gut 10 cm krzer damit die Kurse gegen den Wind gefahren werden knnen. Bei falscher Technik luvt das Board stndig an und du kommst nicht ins Gleiten.
LG

----------

